# Turbo pride!



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

It seems that many MTB converts avoid and even dismiss the Turbo/Boost/High modes. Yes it reduces range but what about the fun factor? Whats wrong with more fun and less suffering? Is it simply an ego thing? Are you more of a man if you ride ECO all day etc?


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

That's funny, ebike riders using eco mode cause they are more manly , I can see it tho! I have used it feels like a throttle almost to me, I could see using it on a fireroad grinder if I wasn't worried about draining the battery, but on singletrack feels like too much.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Life in the fast lane... Sometimes I’ll rip turbo just for the fun of it. Why not?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Maybe it's more about the terrain or trail you're riding. You try to wail on Turbo in some woods sections and you'll be eating bark. Likewise some spots on even some more open, faster trails have sections with some decent exposure where a good fall due to too much assist will hurt...maybe even kill you if it's a cliff. Otherwise, turbo isn't that much different to a dirt motorcycle where you can use your power when conditions allow and then slow roll with easy throttle in the technical sections. But you know...it's usually even that way on a strictly pedal bike too. You can only go as fast as the terrain and obstacles allow.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Like most things bike, it depends. Available time, trail, conditions, distance etc... I am all over that button sometimes, other times not as much. Typically when descending technical terrain I am in Trail.

No rules here...


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I ride eco to make every ride an epic. Epics are the most memorable types of rides for me, especially out-and-backs. If my battery has 2 out of 5 bars left, I start heading back. My 504 Wh battery gets me 3+ hours in eco, vs 1 hour in boost/turbo.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Turbo mode is pretty fun for turning what would ordinarily be a boring flatt-ish or slightly uphill rolling trail into a flow trail


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Same.

also, i ride with non ebikers, eco at 5% is perfect for that.

i had always intendedto go eco only, but trail is too much fun.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Two words for y’all: uphill jumps.
=sParty


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Mileage pride. There are lots of stories behind these numbers that are more interesting than grinding out laps and shredding with bros. Maybe it's more like adventure pride.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Sparticus said:


> Two words for y'all: uphill jumps.
> =sParty


Hells yeah


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Varaxis said:


> View attachment 1927887
> 
> 
> Mileage pride. There are lots of stories behind these numbers that are more interesting than grinding out laps and shredding with bros. Maybe it's more like adventure pride.


Wow, ride everyday?


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

For me it depends on how much time I have/want to ride. If I only have a 30 minute window to ride, I put her in boost a rip it. Most of the time I want to ride as long as possible though, so I do what I can to get as many miles per charge as I can. 
I’m pretty much a weekend warrior these days. When you only get one opportunity to ride a week, assuming it’s not raining and the trails are open on the weekend, a quick 1-hour rip on boost before the battery dies just isnt enough time on the trails for me. Four hours of riding on eco with two batteries is my sweet spot.


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

I ride exclusively on Turbo, nothing else, winter and summer. Single track riding.
And personally don't care what anyone thinks about it.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

TNC said:


> Maybe it's more about the terrain or trail you're riding. You try to wail on Turbo in some woods sections and you'll be eating bark. Likewise some spots on even some more open, faster trails have sections with some decent exposure where a good fall due to too much assist will hurt...maybe even kill you if it's a cliff. Otherwise, turbo isn't that much different to a dirt motorcycle where you can use your power when conditions allow and then slow roll with easy throttle in the technical sections. But you know...it's usually even that way on a strictly pedal bike too. You can only go as fast as the terrain and obstacles allow.


How fast does your turbo mode go where too much assist will send you off a death cliff? On a technical uphill singletrack, even in turbo I'm only going like 8 mph.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Tickle said:


> That's funny, ebike riders using eco mode cause they are more manly , I can see it tho! I have used it feels like a throttle almost to me, I could see using it on a fireroad grinder if I wasn't worried about draining the battery, but on singletrack feels like too much *fun*


*
There, fixed that last part for you.*


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Gutch said:


> Wow, ride everyday?


A lot of road. I ride to the dirt and have a bit of range anxiety. I adventure, taking paths I haven't taken, and end up doing accidental epics. I like to try to find ways up any hills I see on the horizon, esp if I see trails carved into them.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

RBoardman said:


> How fast does your turbo mode go where too much assist will send you off a death cliff? On a technical uphill singletrack, even in turbo I'm only going like 8 mph.


LOL!...well, wasn't trying sound too dramatic, but the turbo mode on some bikes can come on fairly strong. We have a demo Trek Rail 7 at the shop that has struck a few trees on our main local trail here even in the hands of an experienced rider. Sure, there is a bit of a learning curve for most with an emtb, but the ability to use turbo becomes more intuitive once you get used to it.

On the "death cliff" scenario, you mention "uphill" singletrack. There are some who use turbo all the time. I can think of the spot toward the end of Porcupine Rim trail at Jackass Canyon that has spots where using turbo can have some decent risk. But seriously, there are lots of places where turbo "can" get away from you. I still clip the occasional tree or rock or go off trail on my dirt motorcycle. Using turbo isn't much different. I'm not advocating using turbo or not...just pointing out that things happen a lot faster when using it. Speaking of which, I have an '08 SC Nomad with the mid-drive which apparently shall not be mentioned here. It will get away from you rather quickly if you get careless.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Battery conservation mostly for me (and I'll admit to some pride in my strong climbing ability too). I like to do long adventure rides or multiple loops on my normal trails and being able to finish with some battery is desirable. Kicking it up to Turbo towards the end of a ride when I still have two bars left is kind of a kick in the pants.... and nice when you're tired at the end of a long ride and you have the last steep climb to get up.


----------



## OMEGANOX (Dec 2, 2004)

Yep, I'm in e-mtb 95% of the time but at the end of rides when I'm way deep in the woods and the sun is going down, as long as I have 10% or more battery left, I prefer to wing on home in turbo and enjoy that capability.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I ride almost 100% in Trail mode. Eco seems to only make up for the extra weight of the ebike, and Boost runs down the battery too fast. Trail seems optimal, although I need more than the 504Wh to ride more than 2 hours. I have a second battery I could carry but that is a pretty heavy solution. I want to upgrade my external Shimano battery to the 630Wh version, but I need to source the new mount first which I am having difficulty finding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I ride a Bulls bike with the same Brose motor Specialized uses, and I use Turbo about as often as Eco, which is almost never. The only time I've found Turbo useful is climbing mid-grade roads. On the tight singletrack trails I tend to ride, it's too much power, too hard to control, and on flat wide open stuff, it constantly bumps up against the 20mph speed limiter, so might as well just use a lower power level. It's nice to have in reserve though. I have no shame in using it when the conditions are right.

.


----------



## Wooly Worm (Mar 15, 2015)

Guess it depends on where you live and what sort of trails you ride. If I rode in turbo I'd be eating bark. I use my heart rate zones for my first laps, so I get my "acoustic bike" workout in. Then I switch to trail and focus on technique and fun. Turbo is saved for when I'm feeling aggro or I find a nice flowy trail with good line of sight and I want to push my limits.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Since most of us here don't get to ride the same trails to make direct comparisons, I'll mention Moab and how it might apply to emtb's, because I know some here have done plenty of that area. Yes of course, there are pedal-only MTB trails on some of the classic routes, but some of the classics that are open to motos and some even to 4WD vehicles would still be a hoot on the emtb. I've done years and years of riding on both moto and pedal-only mtb's out there, and I think I'd like to do quite a few of them on my emtb big hit bike. These are places where I believe "turbo" would rule the day, no pride involved. Like some have mentioned, line-of-sight, the lack of 180-turns, and other such speed limited issues would not be as prevalent on many of those trails. This environment would still be challenging...ledges, rocks, picking lines...because as those of you who have done Moab well know, even on what is called a "jeep trail" in Moab, there is challenge. 

Porcupine Rim is probably my favorite. I like from Hazard down, but really my favorite part is from Kokopelli down...also named Mason Draw or the start that picks up by the Mason Draw pullout on the paved LaSal Loop Road. Now, P-Rim is only open to emtbs from the old, original trailhead up from the Sand Flats Road, and it stops several miles from the overlook. However, on an emtb this would still be a hoot as an out-and-back because the motor will relieve the punishment you'd normally get going back the mostly uphill route.

Slickrock would be another great emtb ride because you can see the trail well in advance, and those aggressive uphills would be a lot more fun IMO. Regardless, there are probably lots of places where turbo would be the thing. It's one thing I like about the Bafang kit on my Nomad. It has 10 levels to choose from, and I have programed them in a step-staggered level from 0 to "hauling butt" with a quick tap from the left handlebar keypad. Just talking about Moab makes me want to take it out there...LOL!


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

I ride my ebike exclusively at a downhill park in North Carolina (Kanuga Bike Park) and usually ride in Boost. Its usually a 6-7 minute climb to the top. I have an extra battery in my car,but Im usually toast after the 10 or so laps I get in on one charge. Im even maintaining 130-160 heart rate during the whole time.


----------

